
When to give up on your startup - aogl
https://ao.gl/when-to-give-up-on-your-startup/
======
mindcrime
Most of the items on that list would be better on a list of "when to give up
on a product". But a startup isn't (necessarily) a single, specific product.
In fact, I'd argue that you very much should _not_ see a startup as being
strictly synonymous with any given product, even if you only have one product
in development at the moment.

To my way of thinking, if the goal is to find "product / market fit" you can
accomplish that by iterating on the market, OR the product. It's cliched to
talk about "pivots" but you can try products other than the one you started
out with. And you can keep trying until you either succeed, or are forced to
quit by one of the factors like

 _You have lost the passion for doing the business and it’s time to move on._

or maybe

 _You can’t afford to run it anymore and it is starting to ruin your life._

Although on that latter one, you can potentially adopt the "keep the burn rate
super low, and work a day job" model in which case literally "running out of
money" probably won't be a problem. But burning out might be, and that could
be a legit reason to walk away.

